# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  cari indukan lokal atau f1 yg sdh bertelurrrr.....body ok

## vina_pmk

teman teman barangkali punya relasi atau yg mau jual indukan kohaku/shiro/sanke/showa yg body ok lah warna tebal dan sisik tebal.bisa hub saya atau messages aja ok.
mau coba breeding  ::  

thabks  ::

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenThong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenThong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

